# Sticky  Field Care for Birds you want mounted...



## Rick Acker

Get dozens of emails every year on this...They've already started this year. Generally, any bird you shoot this time of year is not worth mounting...You would need to wait at least a couple more weeks till the pin feathers develop. Everybody should try to learn what pin feathers are. They are a dark black fleshy part on the shaft of the feather closest to the skin. Look around the neck and flank areas first...Just back comb the feathers. Most of these feathers will fall out during the mounting process and will greatly effect the look of your bird. Please Click on the link below for more info on Field Care!

http://www.roughridergamebirds.com/fieldcare.html


----------



## tumblebuck

Hi Rick,

I heard or read somewhere that putting a bird in a woman's nylon would help keep the feathers in place. I imagine it would help rather than throwing it in a game bag but any truth to this?


----------



## averyghg

I let rick comment on this one......but from what ive heard you're not supposed to cause pushes on the feathers which lays them down so they don't look natural.....?????


----------



## Rick Acker

I'm not a fan of the nylon stockings...(unless they come from Victoria's Secrets)...They do matt down the feathers and if you have one out of place, it could damage a feather group...Double wrapped in plastic or a freezer bag will work best! Don't forget to wrap the feet with a wet paper towel or a rag and secure with a twistie tie.


----------



## taxidermygirl84

at my shop we recommend you wrap the bird in a paper towel or two to absorb the blood then put it in a bag or stocking. it really don't hurt me as far as the feathers being flattened because you have to wash the bird after it is skinned out and dry it so the feathers will be re fluffed


----------



## Rick Acker

However, stockings draw moisture out of the bird. Double wrap in plastic freezer bags is still the best way to go.


----------

